# Advice: 1 yr old owner offerred GSD



## Kedyr (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a 1 year old pure bred GSD from Von Wyndmoor that I have to find a new home for. Unfortunately we cannot give him the right care and attention any longer and I'd like to see him go to a family that can.

What is the best way to re-home him? I'm in central NJ, so I can go through Garden State GS Rescue, any other ideas?

This is an old picture of him (when I first brought him home), but you can see more info at:

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/538680.html


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i would contact your breeder before looking into anything else.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: KedyrI have a 1 year old pure bred GSD from Von Wyndmoor that I have to find a new home for. Unfortunately we cannot give him the right care and attention any longer and I'd like to see him go to a family that can.
> 
> What is the best way to re-home him? I'm in central NJ, so I can go through Garden State GS Rescue, any other ideas?


Kedyr, I recommend the same about contacting your breeder. They would be best able to find a good home. Did you sign an agreement when you purchased the puppy? It may have even asked you contact them first before re-homing if you life and situation changed.

von Wyndmoor Kennels


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Agree with the others. Give Jim a call before proceeding further.


----------



## Kedyr (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks, already done!


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

Absolutely. Whenever an unfortunate situation like such happens your first call should be to the breeder. It might be on your contract also. Good luck re-homing your pupper and sorry you have to make that decision.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: KedyrThanks, already done!


and they won't take him back or assist in placing him?


----------



## Boonesmom (Nov 17, 2004)

What was the outcome of your situation?


----------



## Kedyr (Dec 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: BoonesmomWhat was the outcome of your situation?


I talked with Jim and we're now looking for a new home. Jim will take him back into the kennels after the New Year if need be. But he's already referred a prospect to me and I'm working through that.

This is tough since I've never done this before, and emotionally I'm all over the place.

Any recommendations on how to ensure the new owners are the right people and home??


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote: Any recommendations on how to ensure the new owners are the right people and home??


One of the reasons a great breeder is good to have, is Jim will be a huge help with this! Work this out thru him if you have any doubts or questions.


----------



## chris123 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am VERY interested in your German Shepherd. We live in westchester county with a beautiful 2 year old large lab/shepherd who is incredibly trained and loving...a great dog. 

Please call me so that we can come to see your beautiful dog I was sent your link from Mark at Brightstar.

chris 914 494-7465


----------



## chris123 (Dec 31, 2008)

If I already sent you this email....sorry. However we are VERY interested in your beautiful GS. We live in Westchester county with our beautiful 2 year old lab/shepherd mix Opie. 

We exercise 3-4 times EVERYDAY and Opie is a loving and very very well trained dog. We are looking for a classic GS and Mark from the rescue BrightStar gave us your link

chris 914 494-7465
We have land we are on the river and have all the time to bring up the dog in a GREAT enviroment


----------



## Kedyr (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm happy to report that we have decided to keep our GSD! He is just too special to give up and we're changing some things around where he can get more attention, exercise, etc.

Sorry to those who were interested!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> Quote:I'm happy to report that we have decided to keep our GSD! He is just too special to give up and we're changing some things around where he can get more attention, exercise, etc.


Hopefully it will all work out. These dogs really are alot of work and take a ton of time, which takes many people by surprise and can truly be overwhelming.

Hopefully you now have a good plan in place with dog classes, tons of exercising, bringing your dog out and about so he's able to be truly a part of your life. Not a burden.


----------

